# e7200 overclocking problems



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is my system: 
E7200 
Corsair 650w 
4gb 800mhz (5-4-4-15) OCZ 
680i LT XFX 
9800GTX XFX 
Antec p182 Case 
4 120mm fans cooling 
ThermalTake Big Typhoon XV 
2 160gb WD HDD. 

Alright so I have a few questions about how to overclock this thing, currently its running at 3.53ghz.... Idle is: 45c and load is about 55c. Is that too hot for this processor? Second off I would love to see this thing hit like 4ghz. But with the 680i (its suppose to be a great overclocker) people say oh put the FSB to 400mhz with the 9.5 multiplier and youll get 3.8ghz. My question though for the 680i is the FSB doesnt adjust like 400mhz, I have to put it around 1500mhz to put it at 3.53. If I hike of the bus speed past that to push it, it just crashes. I have the memory on the rate 5-4-4-15 and running at 900mhz. Should I adjust the mhz of the memory at all? The Voltage is also at a 1.325volts. 
Thanks!

Also with a big typhoon that should be keeping that processor much cooler shouldn't it? Think I should go buy more thermal paste and re mount it?


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Help?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

First of all I want to ask you something... why? :1angel:

Is there _really_ anything to gain from 3.5 GHz to 4 GHz? 
Or is this just some psychological barrier.

The E7200 is not a good clocker compared to normal Wolfdales. Average is 3.4 to 3.75 GHz tops (hence the price). For higher it requires too high costs/cooling/voltages. And this is on a latest P45 chipset motherboard, on the older ones it is even worse.

Most of the internet show-offings run unstable. The vast majority of them buy new hardware every other month so they don't care. The vast majority of them also run with overheated processors. It would be highly misleading to imitate them.

Before you move on, let's start from the basics. Run the 1/3 only real stability tests I know publicaly available. Run Intel Burn Test for 1 hour: http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBurnTest-v1.6-download-2047.html#download

Post a screenshot back of your full load temperatures after about an hour using the above. Use CoreTemp to see and display the temperatures: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
First we need to see if you're stable yet. I imagine you will reach over 80°C under load.

What exactly is the make/model of your RAM?


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ram- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227269

I ran the burn test for over 1 hour and the cores did not reach any higher than: 68c and averaged 65c on each core. Prime95 had the same results.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

? Any comment


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I have these running at work using a TRUE or Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooler and at 1.280v they reach over 80°C under real load. That's why I don't think your results are accurate or whatever monitoring program you are using is not giving you accurate temperature feedbacks.

Before we move on, you missed out the main bit of my last post:



> Post a screenshot back of your full load temperatures after about an hour using the above. Use CoreTemp to see and display the temperatures: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> First we need to see if you're stable yet.


I need to see these two. First of all, I need to see the numbers the calculations show alongside the temperatures under full load after nearly an hour.


----------

